# Eingabe Tastatur



## zwerg77 (6 November 2008)

Ich suche für eine Maschine von uns - eine kleine Eingabetastatur, mit welcher der Maschinenführer das Maß für den nächsten Auftrag eingeben kann. Ist eine Zahl zwischen 400 und 1700! Tastaturen hab ich im www. genug gefunden aber keine wo er auch mittels 7 Segment Anzeige sieht welche Zahl er im Moment gedrückt hat. Wenn dieses Gerät dann noch den eingestellten Wert als Analogsignal ausgeben kann,(S7 Steuerung) wäre es am besten! Kennt jemand vielleicht so ein Gerät??


----------



## Steve81 (6 November 2008)

Warum machst du nicht da weiter? Ist doch immernoch die gleiche Aufgabenstellung!


----------



## zwerg77 (6 November 2008)

Weil das ganze nicht unbedingt etwas mit S7 Steuerungen zu tun hat. Und wenn jemand eine Idee hat, und sich nicht mit S7 auskennt, wird er wahrscheinlich auch nicht das "Simatic Forum" besuchen!! Reicht das?


----------



## Steve81 (6 November 2008)

zwerg77 schrieb:


> Weil das ganze nicht unbedingt etwas mit S7 Steuerungen zu tun hat. Und wenn jemand eine Idee hat, und sich nicht mit S7 auskennt, wird er wahrscheinlich auch nicht das "Simatic Forum" besuchen!! Reicht das?


Ok, gut argumentiert! Soll die SPS unbedingt analog angesteuert werden? Ginge auch eine Tastatur und eine separate Ziffernanzeige die eventuell dann von der SPS angesteuert wird?


----------



## zwerg77 (6 November 2008)

Ja, ginge auch - soll absolut leicht zum Bedienen sein - Maschinenführer?!? hast du da irgendetwas? Ach ja - zuviel kosten sollte es auch nicht!


----------



## Steve81 (6 November 2008)

Für ca. 280€ gäbe es z.B das (benötigst halt WinCCflex). Was kannst, willst, darfst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem Daumenradschalter und 16 Digitaleingängen (0-9999)?


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

um das mal zu sondieren:







was hat dir an diesem gerät nicht gefallen http://martens-elektronik.com/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=202


----------



## zwerg77 (7 November 2008)

Finde ich alles OK, will nur mehrere Möglichkeiten sammeln, bevor ich mich entscheide. Danke vorerst mal an alle!


----------

